# Авиация > Холодная война >  Вьетнам

## FLOGGER

Сейчас посмотрел по "Эксплореру" интересную передачу про воздушную войну во Вьетнаме. Точнее, про операцию "Бола" (так кажется), проведенную штатниками 02.01.67 г. В тот день, согласно их версии, они сумели запутать вьетнамцев, выдав Ф-4-е  за Ф-105-е. В результате этой операции они опять же, по их версии, за 13 минут сбили 7 21-х, естественно, не понеся никаких потерь со своей стороны.  Это в то время, когда, по их мнению, у СРВ было всего 16 21-х. Т. е., они сбили почти половину 21-х. Если у нас на форуме есть специалисты по этой войне, то мне  хотелось бы узнать: было такое или нет?
 Вообще, есть ли какие-то исследования наших авторов по этой войне?

----------


## AC

> Сейчас посмотрел по "Эксплореру" интересную передачу про воздушную войну во Вьетнаме. Точнее, про операцию "Бола" (так кажется), проведенную штатниками 02.01.67 г. В тот день, согласно их версии, они сумели запутать вьетнамцев, выдав Ф-4-е  за Ф-105-е. В результате этой операции они опять же, по их версии, за 13 минут сбили 7 21-х, естественно, не понеся никаких потерь со своей стороны.  Это в то время, когда, по их мнению, у СРВ было всего 16 21-х. Т. е., они сбили почти половину 21-х. Если у нас на форуме есть специалисты по этой войне, то мне  хотелось бы узнать: было такое или нет?
>  Вообще, есть ли какие-то исследования наших авторов по этой войне?


1) Вьетнам по этому бою давал потери в 5 машин ИМХО.
2) Из наших у нас есть такой автор Бабич, например.
3) Можно также в ГуглеЯндексе просто набрать: МиГ-21 Вьетнам "2 января 1967" или МиГ-21 Вьетнам "2 января" (кой-чего и там есть).

----------


## 13th

Находится в Яндексе за минуту.

----------


## Transit

> Вообще, есть ли какие-то исследования наших авторов по этой войне?


Нужны исследования именно наших авторов? Возможно вас устроит информация из оригинальных Вьетнамских источников? Вот выдержка из "Lịch sử dẫn đường Kh&#244;ng qu&#226;n (1959-2004)" - исторический путь ВВС под редакцией МО ДРВ:

"В полдень 2-го января 1967 года была отмечена возросшая активность вражеской авиации над районом Сам Неа. После появления противника над Фу Иен в бой вступил 921-й иап. В 13ч 56м первое звено в составе Ву Нгок Динь (№1), Нгуен Дук Туан (№2), Нгуен Дан Кинь (№3), Буи Дук Нхо (№4) поднялось в воздух и ушло в набор высоты сквозь сплошную облачность. Боевое управление с земли осуществляли Нгуен Ван Чиен и Дао Нгок Нгья, координацию от штаба 921-го иап выполнял Та Куок Хунг. Вьетнамские истребители были наведены на цели к западу от авиабазы Ной Бай, но сами попали под атаку, в результате чего все четыре самолета звена были сбиты. Летчикам удалось катапультироваться удачно. Следующим в воздух поднялось звено МиГ-21 в составе Нгуен Нгок До (№1), Дан Нгок Нья (№2), Донг Ван Де (№3), Нгуен Ван Кок (№4). Сразу после выхода из облачности взяли курс 120 в направлении противника. №1 обнаружил самолеты F-4 и F-105 на удалении 8 км и в этот же момент был поражен ракетой. Катапультировался удачно. Оставшиеся три истребителя вышли из боя и совершили посадку в Ной Бай.

6-го января 1967 года звено МиГ-21 921-го иап в составе Тран Хань (№1), Маи Ван Куонг (№2), Дон Ван Де (№3) и Нгуен Ван Кок (№4) было поднято на перехват самолетов противника. Сразу после взлета взяли курс 20 в направлении Фу Тхо. №1 обнаружил 2 F-4 на удалении 9 км, но в следующий момент звено подверглось ракетной атаке, в результате чего №2 и №3 были сбиты. Маи Ван Куонг катапультировался удачно, а Дон Ван Де погиб."

----------


## FLOGGER

> Возможно вас устроит информация из оригинальных Вьетнамских источников?


Конечно. Вот только с языком оригинала у меня проблемы.
Большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся.
P.S. Интерсно, что по Вьетнамской войне я не встречал таких бурных дебатов, какие были у нас здесь на форуме по войне в Корее. Только потому, что наши летчики там не воевали?

----------


## Вован22

Мало желающих вести дебаты с серьезной аргументацией, по причине отсутствия у многих информации, основаной на архивных источниках сторон

----------


## 13th

> Мало желающих вести дебаты с серьезной аргументацией, по причине отсутствия у многих информации, основаной на архивных источниках сторон


ээ, разве по Корее доступны американские архивы?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я так понимаю, что, да. Ссылались же на них, вроде.

----------


## Вован22

По Корее много стало доступно.
Как  и по Вьетнаму.

----------


## Nazar

> По Корее много стало доступно.
> Как  и по Вьетнаму.


Насколько мне известно, архивы по результатам воздушной войны во Вьетнаме еще не раскрыты.
К примеру цифра ( марка из моей коллекции ), во многих источниках оспаривается до сих пор

А с этим многие зарубежные источники вообще категорически не согласны



> Примерная статистка по сбитым над территорией ДРВ американским самолетам следущая:
> - зенитной артиллерией 2568 (60%)
> - истребительной авиацией 320 (9%)
> - зенитно-ракетными войсками 1293 (31%)

----------


## Вован22

Нет, многое раскрыто. 
Например анализ боевой живучести и статистика боевых повреждений Ф-105 в 1965 году. Недавно достал через знакомых. Рассекречено несколько лет назад.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не думаю, что амеры так уж честны и откровенны в признании своих потерь, но 4000 потерянных во Вьетнаме-это и мне кажется многовато.
 Володя, а откуда эти цифры, что ты привел?

----------


## Вован22

Это данные наших советников. Причем завышенные.

----------


## Nazar

> Это данные наших советников. Причем завышенные.


Если они завышенные, в чем я в принципе уверен, но мне кажется завышены не значительно, то каковы достоверные цифры и на какой доказательной базе они строятся?

----------


## Вован22

Доказательная база это документы трех групп
1. группа
Рассекреченые документы, ранее предназначавшиеся только для летного состава ВВС США и Авиации флота. например Подробное описание воздушных боев 1965-1968 годы и 1972 годы и другие. Выше, подобный документ уже указывал 
Таких документов нассчитывается порядка 12
2 группа 
Ранее секретные а ныне рассекреченые документы составленные сразу после войны
по годовым, месячным и ежедневным потерям и их исправленные и дополненные издания выпуска 1976-1979 годов выпуска.
3 группа
Серьезные иследования историков в том числе и на современном этапе.

Каждый боевой эпизод должен и проверяется одновременно по всем группам.

Всего источников порядка 50-ти.

----------


## FLOGGER

По первым двум группам Вы имеете в виду американские док-ты?
 А в третьей группе есть какие-либо исследования наших специалистов? Ведь, по идее, должны же были бы быть отчеты наших советников (реальные, причем), разведки, наверное,  наших летчиков-инструкторов? Интересно, это все есть, но засекречено до сих пор? А до наших летчиков, которые тогда служили, доводили какие-то сведения о ВБ  во Вьетнаме?

----------


## Вован22

1.Да американские документы.
2. Есть, это отчеты наших советников и обзорные материалы по периодам войны.
 С некоторых документов в конце 80- и в девяностые гриф был снят.
Доводили, но в обзорном порядке.

----------


## Nazar

*Вован22*

И  все-таки основной вопрос так и повис в воздухе. :Frown: 
Я имею в виду реальные цифры.

----------


## Вован22

По ИА завышение в 3 раза.
По ЗРК раза в 4-5

----------


## Nazar

> По ИА завышение в 3 раза.
> По ЗРК раза в 4-5


То-есть ИА сбила всего 100 самолетов? Что меньше чем сбили 16 официально признанных вьетнамских асов.

----------


## Вован22

Да это так.
Сбито вьетнамской ИА порядка 100 самолетов.

----------


## 13th

> Сбито вьетнамской ИА порядка 100 самолетов.


Единственный способ узнать число сбитых - взять вьетнамский список побед и сравнить их со списком американских потерь. Вы проделали такую работу?

----------


## Nazar

> Единственный способ узнать число сбитых - взять вьетнамский список побед и сравнить их со списком американских потерь. Вы проделали такую работу?


А как определить коэффициент преуменьшения и преувеличения с той и иной стороны?

----------


## 13th

> А как определить коэффициент преуменьшения и преувеличения с той и иной стороны?


Вот так и определить. 

Для вьетнамских потерь проводить такое исследование не особо нужно, потому что там цифры и так известны. Вьетнамцы потеряли 150 самолётов, американцы заявили 200 воздушных побед, т.е. 75 % американских заявок подтверждаются. Есть нюансы, это грубая прикидка, но она отражает общую картину. 

С американцами сложнее. Официально в воздушных боях он потеряли около 100 самолётов (точно не помню, по памяти - где-то 80-90-100 машин), но эта цифра не очень точна. Американцы теряли самолёты над вражеской территорией и по ряду причин (от истребителей, от зениток, от зенитных ракет, были и небоевые потери), и не всегда можно было определить, что конкретно произошло. Например, 8 декабря 1966 года потерян F-105 подполковника Эсайра. Последний раз его видели, когда он скрылся в облаке, преследуемый по пятам МиГом. Самолёт на базу не вернулся, и его записал как потерю от МиГа, хотя судя по доступным мне источникам, никто из американцев не видел, как он был сбит. Может, и МиГом. А может, его зенитная ракета прихватила, чёрт знает. Есть версия, что он не справился с управлением и врезался в землю.

То есть надо смотреть список вьетнамских побед и сравнивать каждую заявку с американскими данными по потерям в этот день. Для примера берём 29 июня 1966, когда лётчики МиГ-17 заявили два сбитых F-105. Но американцы в тот день потеряли только один "Тад", который сочли сбитым зенитками. Я проверил этот эпизод по вьетнамским и американским источникам. Оказалось, что действительно был бой, в котором два F-105 и один МиГ-17 получили повреждения, но безвозвратных потерь не было  ни у тех, ни у других. Зато американцы радостно засчитали себе сбитый МиГ, а вьетнамцы - два F-105. То есть повреждённые самолёты  были приняты за сбитые. А реально сбитый F-105 был потерян совсем в другом эпизоде. Вот такая петрушка.

----------


## Transit

> Вьетнамцы потеряли 150 самолётов, американцы заявили 200 воздушных побед, т.е. 75 % американских заявок подтверждаются.


Поправка: ВВС ДРВ потеряли 134 самолета по всем причинам (т.е. не только сбитые противником).

----------


## Nazar

> Вьетнамцы потеряли 150 самолётов, американцы заявили 200 воздушных побед, т.е. 75 % американских заявок подтверждаются. Есть нюансы, это грубая прикидка, но она отражает общую картину. 
> 
> С американцами сложнее. Официально в воздушных боях он потеряли около 100 самолётов


Здорово получается, американские данные можно считать официальными, а вьетнамские нет.
Как Вы думаете, этих людей
Нгуен Ван Кок 	
Май Ван Куонг 	
Нгуен Хонг Ни 
Фам Тхань Нган 	
Данг Нгок Нгы 	
Нгуен Ван Бэй 	
Ву Нгок Динь 	
Ле Тхань Дао 	
Нгуен Данг Кинь 	
Нгуен Дук Соат 	
Нгуен Нгок До 	
Нгуен Ньят Чиеу 	
Нгуен Тиен Сам 	
Ле Хай 	
Лыу Хюи Тяо 	
Нгуен Ван Нгиа

награждали за официально подтвержденные победы, или как на душу придется?
А есть еще мнение, что часть воздушных побед не была засчитана, особенно в отношении самолетов ушедших в море, но так и не вернувшихся на корабль.

----------


## 13th

> Поправка: ВВС ДРВ потеряли 134 самолета по всем причинам (т.е. не только сбитые противником).


Согласно таблице в статье А. и М. Мальгиных "Авиация ВНА ДРВ в боях с ВВС США (1972 гг.)" (ВКО, 2005 или 2006 год), за всю войну ВВС ДРВ потеряли в воздушных боях 145 самолётов МиГ-17, МиГ-19 и МиГ-21.




> Здорово получается, американские данные можно считать официальными, а вьетнамские нет.


В смысле?

Я сказал, что лётчикам ВВС, ВМС и КМП США было официально зачислено 200 побед, примерно три четверти из них подтверждаются вьетнамскими данными. Вьетнамским лётчикам было официально зачислено 350 побед, реальное число сбитых ими американских самолётов неизвестно, а официальным американским цифрам потерь в воздушных боях у меня нет доверия. 




> Как Вы думаете, этих людей
> награждали за официально подтвержденные победы, или как на душу придется?


Полагаю, что за официально подтверждённые. А что?




> А есть еще мнение, что часть воздушных побед не была засчитана, особенно в отношении самолетов ушедших в море, но так и не вернувшихся на корабль.


Бывает, и у всех. Как мне помнится, Робину Олдсу не засчитали как минимум одну заявленную им победу. Засчитали бы - стал бы официальным асом.

----------


## Nazar

> Полагаю, что за официально подтверждённые. А что?


Просто если довериться этим данным, получается что все победы ИА ДРВ, были совершены 15ю летчиками.
Я уверен, что США принижает свои потери гораздо больше, чем Вьетнам их превышает.

----------


## VladS

А Вы полагаете, что заявки на победы всегда совпадают с количеством потерянных? Даже в наше время эти цифры не совпадают (и почему-то "сбитых" всегда больше, чем потерянных).

----------


## Nazar

> А Вы полагаете, что заявки на победы всегда совпадают с количеством потерянных? Даже в наше время эти цифры не совпадают (и почему-то "сбитых" всегда больше, чем потерянных).


Вы кому свой вопрос предназначали? Если мне, то нет, не полагаю, так-же как и не полагаю, что эта цифра в данном случае разница в три раза.

----------


## VladS

> Просто если довериться этим данным, получается что все победы ИА ДРВ, были совершены 15ю летчиками.
> Я уверен, что США принижает свои потери гораздо больше, чем Вьетнам их превышает.


Если это так, то почему на большинство своих заявок вьетнамцы не предъявили доказательств- фото обломков, серийные номера сбитых? Давно пора разоблачить лживых янки, столько их уже в разных локальных войнах насбивали!  Вообще, когда пишут про Вьетнам, например такой эпизод: МиГ-17 преследует Ф-105, с земли по нему же палит МЗА, то отдают победу летчику, что бы не признавали амеры. Они и правду могли не понять, кто конкретно в них попал, мы это не поймем тем более. Но я уверен, что и ИА, и ЗА каждая записали себе победу. Обломки- вон они, с дырками от 37мм, победа 100% подтверждена, а фактически завышение в 2 раза.

----------


## VladS

> Вы кому свой вопрос предназначали? Если мне, то нет, не полагаю, так-же как и не полагаю, что эта цифра в данном случае разница в три раза.


Извините, просто мне показалось, что Вы именно так полагаете. Я так понял, что вьетнамские данные Вы принимаете за аксиому. Постараюсь читать более вдумчиво.

----------


## Nazar

> фактически завышение в 2 раза.


Как Вы думаете, сколько могло быть описанных Вами случаев?

----------


## Nazar

> Извините, просто мне показалось, что Вы именно так полагаете. Я так понял, что вьетнамские данные Вы принимаете за аксиому. Постараюсь читать более вдумчиво.


Да не за что извиняться. Я не принимаю чьи-то данные за аксиому, так-же как не принимаю за нее и американские данные, просто я считаю, что американцы в данном случае принизили свои потери несколько больше, чем вьетнамцы преувеличили, а то что оба источника данных нельзя считать за истину, я не сомневаюсь.
Можно конечно очень грубо прикинуть количество потерь, это сложить оба источника и поделить пополам.

----------


## VladS

Я не думаю, что можно выяснить потери с точностью до нескольких едениц. Есть потери, обстоятельства которых "предположительно от действия ..."  И кстати, часть самолетов, записанная американцами в потери от ИА, не подтверждается данными ДРВ. Но я все равно считаю, что скрыть потерю почти невозможно. Гораздо труднее, чем нарисовать победную звездочку на фюзеляже. Осталось всего-то дождаться полного рассекречивания архивов и проверить это.

----------


## Nazar

> Но я все равно считаю, что скрыть потерю почти невозможно.


Конечно, но очень просто ее списать на ЗРК, несчастные случаи, катастрофы, переутомленность летчиков и так далее.

----------


## Вован22

Что касается приведенных 13th примеров:
29 июня американцы засчитали себе победу над МиГом, только по тому, что по данным ОК и докладам летчика стрелявшего по МиГу и  летчиков звена наблюдавшим стрельбу ведомого первой пары Ф-105 по МиГ-17 вытекало следующее:
Зафиксировано до 10 попаданий. МиГ перевернулся и пошел вниз в перевернутом положении вошел в облака с высотой верхней кромки около 600м.

2. 8 декабря 66 года.
Летчики второго звена Ф-105 наблюдали пуск по ведущему второй пары первого звена. По их докладам ракеты взорвались в 300м от самолета. 
После этого атакованная пара, выходя из под удара, развернулась на северо-запад  с разгоном скорости до сверхзвуковой. Ведомый потерял ведущего( по нему был пуск ракет) из виду в створе солнца. В это время ведомый зафиксировал стрельбу ЗА и отвернул из опасной зоны с набором высоты. Все происходило на высотах менее 3000метров.
Американцы предположили, что ведущий второй пары Ф-105 был потерян  от огня ЗА.

----------


## Вован22

В период с января по апрель( включительно) 1966 года.
Американцы потеряли од действий МиГов один КА-3В и один А-1Е.
В апреле 1966 года сбито 6 МиГов из них 5 МиГ-17 и один МиГ-21( все потери подтверждены нашими советниками).
Потерь Ф-4 и Ф-105 в воздушных боях  за указанный период не было

Кстати Фесенко говорит о 9 потеряных в воздушных боях МиГах за 4 месяца 1966 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В период с января по апрель( включительно) 1966 года.
> Американцы потеряли од действий МиГов один КА-3В и один А-1Е.
> В апреле 1966 года сбито 6 МиГов из них 5 МиГ-17 и один МиГ-21( все потери подтверждены нашими советниками).
> Потерь Ф-4 и Ф-105 в воздушных боях  за указанный период не было
> 
> Кстати Фесенко говорит о 9 потеряных в воздушных боях МиГах за 4 месяца 1966 года.


А откуда эти данные и кто такой Фесенко? (Извиняюсь, конечно, но не знаю).

----------


## Migarius

> Нужны исследования именно наших авторов? Возможно вас устроит информация из оригинальных Вьетнамских источников? Вот выдержка из "Lịch sử dẫn đường Kh&#244;ng qu&#226;n (1959-2004)" - исторический путь ВВС под редакцией МО ДРВ:
> 
> "В полдень 2-го января 1967 года была отмечена возросшая активность вражеской авиации над районом Сам Неа. После появления противника над Фу Иен в бой вступил 921-й иап. В 13ч 56м первое звено в составе Ву Нгок Динь (№1), Нгуен Дук Туан (№2), Нгуен Дан Кинь (№3), Буи Дук Нхо (№4) поднялось в воздух и ушло в набор высоты сквозь сплошную облачность. Боевое управление с земли осуществляли Нгуен Ван Чиен и Дао Нгок Нгья, координацию от штаба 921-го иап выполнял Та Куок Хунг. Вьетнамские истребители были наведены на цели к западу от авиабазы Ной Бай, но сами попали под атаку, в результате чего все четыре самолета звена были сбиты. Летчикам удалось катапультироваться удачно. Следующим в воздух поднялось звено МиГ-21 в составе Нгуен Нгок До (№1), Дан Нгок Нья (№2), Донг Ван Де (№3), Нгуен Ван Кок (№4). Сразу после выхода из облачности взяли курс 120 в направлении противника. №1 обнаружил самолеты F-4 и F-105 на удалении 8 км и в этот же момент был поражен ракетой. Катапультировался удачно. Оставшиеся три истребителя вышли из боя и совершили посадку в Ной Бай.
> 
> 6-го января 1967 года звено МиГ-21 921-го иап в составе Тран Хань (№1), Маи Ван Куонг (№2), Дон Ван Де (№3) и Нгуен Ван Кок (№4) было поднято на перехват самолетов противника. Сразу после взлета взяли курс 20 в направлении Фу Тхо. №1 обнаружил 2 F-4 на удалении 9 км, но в следующий момент звено подверглось ракетной атаке, в результате чего №2 и №3 были сбиты. Маи Ван Куонг катапультировался удачно, а Дон Ван Де погиб."


2 января 1967 г. в воздушном бою с американскими F-4G были потеряны  МиГ-21ПФЛ №№ 1812, 1908, 1909, 2106 и 2206. Лётчики благополучно катапультировались. В воздушном бою 6 января 1967 г. потеряны машины №2204 и №2115. Один лётчик благополучно катапультировался, один погиб.

----------


## Migarius

> Насколько мне известно, архивы по результатам воздушной войны во Вьетнаме еще не раскрыты.
> К примеру цифра ( марка из моей коллекции ), во многих источниках оспаривается до сих пор
> 
> А с этим многие зарубежные источники вообще категорически не согласны


Зато эти цифры подтверждает расчёска из обшивки F-105, на которой кроме высказывания Хо Ши Мина "Ничего не ценится больше, чем независимость и свобода" имеется надпись, что подтверждено сбитие 4180 самолётов США. :Smile:

----------


## Вован22

Для FLOGGER

1.Генерал-майор М. Фесенко, советник командующего ВВС ВНА с октября 1972 года. 
2. Подтверждение сбитых 6 ветнамских самолетов в апреле 66 года находим в учебном пособии " Боевые действия ИА ВНА 1965-1968 годы и 1972 год" на немецком языке. Предназначенном для летчиков армии ГДР. Это пособие являлось копией аналогичного советского.
3. И рассекреченный в 2000 годах. "Сборник воздушных боев в ЮВА"( подробные описания воздушных боев со схемами и выводами) предназначавшийся для летного и командного состава ВВС США и Авиации флота.

----------


## Nazar

> Зато эти цифры подтверждает расчёска из обшивки F-105, на которой кроме высказывания Хо Ши Мина "Ничего не ценится больше, чем независимость и свобода" имеется надпись, что подтверждено сбитие 4180 самолётов США.



Видел этот сувенир с пару лет назад у себя на сайте, хорошая вещь, сильная.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Для FLOGGER


Большое спасибо!
 А в Сети нет этого "учебного пособия"? А также и работ Фесенко, если таковые имеются?

----------


## Вован22

Фесенко публиковался в АиК в начале 90-ых. Была серия статей по Вьетнаму.
Кроме того в журнале Военная мысль. 

В сети не встречал. У меня бумажные версии.

----------


## Вован22

Migarius, ПОСМОТРИТЕ ПОЧТУ

----------


## AC

Кстати для всех, кто интересуется Вьетнамом (и не только) и воздушной/противовоздушной войной...
Вот тут (в форматах .rar, .djvu, .doc и пр.) имеем:
http://historykpvo.narod2.ru/
1) Боевые действия ЗРВ во Вьетнаме и на Ближнем Востоке.
2) Боевые стрельбы зенитных ракетных дивизионов СА-75М "Двина" во Вьетнаме 1965-1967 гг.
3) СА-75 против стратегической авиации США в декабре 1972 г.
4) Отчет о доработках СА-75 "Двина" по результатам боевых действий во Вьетнаме.
5) Учебное пособие "Зенитные ракетные войска в войнах во Вьетнаме и на Ближнем Востоке".
6) Труд "Боевое применение ЗРВ (по опыту боевых действий ЗРВ вьетнамской народной армии)".
И т.д., и т.п.  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, интересно. Много документов.

----------


## muk33

Прочитал в биографии Героя Советского Союза летчика-испытателя Василия Сергеевича Котлова, что он награжден вьетнамским орденом и является почетным гражданином города Ханой. А потом нашел ссылку на беседу с ним. http://testpilots.org/galereya/v-nebe-vetnama/

----------


## 13th

> http://testpilots.org/galereya/v-nebe-vetnama/


Спасибо за ссылку, интервью интересное. Но...

...как обычно, в действительности всё было не так, как на самом деле. Нгуен Дык Шоат не мог быть первым вьетнамским пилотом, сбившим F-4. Ему действительно записаны 6 воздушных побед (5 самолётов и один БПЛА), причём все они одержаны в 1972 году, что, мягко говоря, несколько позже первых воздушных побед МиГ-21, состоявшихся в 1966 году. Первой победой Шоата был "Корсар", следующие две он одержал через месяц с интервалом в несколько дней, и это были действительно "Фантомы". Иштван Топерчер приводит описание первой из этих двух побед, и оно не совпадает с описанием Котлова - согласно его информации, Шоат вылетел на перехват американцев в составе пары, а отнюдь не находился в тренировочном полёте.

Может быть, Котлов говорит совсем не про Шоата?

----------


## Вован22

Сбитие МиГом A-7В подтверждается американцами. 
Подтверждается с 1973 года.

----------


## Вован22

2.Комиссия Батицкого,приезжала во Вьетнам осенью 1966 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, ролик еще тот. Безграмотно сляпанный, где половина кадров-Су-7, нашлось место и МИГу-21-93... Но зато я сразу вспомнил его. Я уже здесь, на Форуме,  задавал вопрос о том, можно ли на "спарке" 21-го сбить Ф-4? Я  тогда и сослался на передачу Прокопенко.Вот он, этот ролик,  и есть. Реально ли это? Ответы, как я помню, были пессиместические. При всей моей любви  к 21-му, при всем уважении к воевавшим нашим летчикам я до сих пор очень слабо в это верю. А у кого еще какое мнение?
P.S.Вот, если не возражаете, ссылка на ту дискуссию: 21-е спарки

----------


## Вован22

Прокопенко, уже давно действует по принципу "НАРОД ВСЕ СХАВАЕТ".
Даже не утруждают себя проверкой тех или иных сведений.

2. У ветерана, судя по всему, за давностью лет просто наложились одни события на другие.

----------


## 13th

Строго говоря, в показанных фрагментах интервью Котлов не утверждает, что они сбили F-4. О сбитии говорится в журналистском комментарии...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, верно, "повествование" Котлова заканчивается на том, что они его (Ф-4) догнали. Дальше уже сам Прокопенко договаривает. Но вопрос, тем не менее, остался: было, не было?  Могло быть или нет?

----------


## Вован22

Только наличие на руках архивных документов и их анализ, позволит получить утвердительные ответы на Ваши вопросы.

----------


## Viet-Cong

> Видел этот сувенир с пару лет назад у себя на сайте, хорошая вещь, сильная.


Не такой часом?  :Smile: 



Тут нет количества сбитых. Но, если бы и была, как её можно принимать за факт?

Также имеется *пропагандистская* литература, которой вьетнамцы щедро снабжали наших cпециалистов.



Количество побед приведенных там, страшно даже озвучивать ))).
А интервью для иностранных журналистов с девушками-ополченками, сбившими из винтовок "тандерчифы"? Я был маленький и всему верил..

----------


## Viet-Cong

> К примеру цифра ( марка из моей коллекции ), во многих источниках оспаривается до сих пор


Володя, твоя марка с неокончательной цифрой 3500.  :Smile: 
А история их такова..

----------


## Nazar

Приветствую, да я в курсах, впереди еще три года войны :Smile:

----------


## Viet-Cong

Продолжение.  :Smile: 
Есть ещё без цифр, но красивые.. Сорри за оффтоп, но может кому будет интресно.

----------


## Viet-Cong

> Зато эти цифры подтверждает расчёска из обшивки F-105, на которой кроме высказывания Хо Ши Мина "Ничего не ценится больше, чем независимость и свобода" *имеется надпись, что подтверждено сбитие 4180 самолётов США.*


Да. Как видно и на марках, вьетнамцы считают окончательной цифрой 4181 сбитый самолет (надпись: 4181 may bay - "самолёт", my - "американский"). Вот только если бы они ещё могли доказать эту цифру...  :Smile:

----------


## Х-29

> Сбитие МиГом A-7В подтверждается американцами. 
> Подтверждается с 1973 года.


 Я тоже такое слышал

----------


## Х-29

Вообще, та война потрясает масштабами

----------


## Zus306

Война не была масштабной, по крайне мере до 1968 г. и даже тогда боевые действия не были значительными, пожалуй, кроме наступления Тет. Масштабность война приобрела после вывода американских вооруженных сил (вернее значительного их числа). Масштабные боевые действия происходили в 1971-73 гг.

----------


## Zus306

Довольно интересный вопрос, а сколько потеряли США авиации во Вьетнаме? Можно много гадать, верить самим вьетнамцам и советской историографии в этом вопросе наверное не стоит. Так как они считали наступление Тет крупной военной победой, а инцидент в "тонкинском заливе" разгромом ВМФ США. Самые скептические данные это 1100 единиц, ну а макс. цифра в более чем 4 тыс. единц была уже тут отмечена. Кому верить? Скорее всего стоит найти официальную статистику США. На мой, взгляд они в этом вопросе более объективны.

----------


## Nazar

> Скорее всего стоит найти официальную статистику США. На мой, взгляд они в этом вопросе более объективны.


Скорее всего верить надо будет чему-то усредненному, ибо лично я уверен, что часть боевых потерь было списано американцами на не боевые, часть самолетов, которые считались сбитыми, дотягивали до своих аэродромов и потом ступали в строй и так далее.
Очередную порцию архивных документов по Вьетнамской войне, американцы обещают рассекретить в этом году.

Ко мне вот на вопрос ответит?
Вводная: Самолет ВВС или ВМС США, был "сбит" ЗРК или ВВС Вьетнама, но дотянул до аэродрома и потерпел аварию, или катастрофу ( не важно ) непосредственно при посадке, допустим эта авария ( катастрофа ), была непосредственно связана с получением самолетом повреждений от ПВО, или ВВС противника. 
Вопрос: Такой самолет американцы считали потерянным по техническим причинам, или сбитым ?

----------


## Zus306

Да, возможно вы правы. Верить надо чему-то среднему. Но все равно ближе к стастике американцев. Так как в советской историографии я видел цифру выходящие за все рамки. С кажем было написано, что в 1968 г. американцы потеряли 200 тыс. человек убитыми, что не соответствует действиетльности. 
А что касается второго момента, то все что можно было списать на потери технические на них и списывали. Как тогда, так и сейчас.

----------


## Вован22

Такой самолет считался потерянным из-за воздействия средств ПВО.
Степень поражения -В.
Реестр потерь флота, потери авиацииВВС США рассекречены, даже по типам, например Ф-105. Причяины. степень поражения, последствия после попадания средства поражения. режим полета при котором произошло попадание. координаты потери, время, район и много еще данных по каждой потери.
В том числе и поврежденные самолеты, тоже есть данные по авиации флоту по каждому поврежденному.
Есть и итоговые цифры.

----------


## Nazar

> Реестр потерь флота, потери авиацииВВС США рассекречены, даже по типам, например Ф-105. 
> В том числе и поврежденные самолеты, тоже есть данные по авиации флоту по каждому поврежденному.
> Есть и итоговые цифры.


Дайте ссылки пожалуйста, что-бы по интернету не носиться.

----------


## 13th

> А что касается второго момента, то все что можно было списать на потери технические на них и списывали. Как тогда, так и сейчас.


Буря в пустыне, потеря EF-111. Учтена как боевая, хотя а) истребителей противника в районе потери зафиксировано не было, б) зенитного огня не наблюдалось, в) самолет разбился из-за того, что пилот не справился с управлением. 

Как-то не очень согласуется с тезисом о списывании на технику всех потерь, какие только было возможно.

----------


## Nazar

> Буря в пустыне, потеря EF-111. Учтена как боевая, хотя а) истребителей противника в районе потери зафиксировано не было, б) зенитного огня не наблюдалось, в) 
> 
> Как-то не очень согласуется с тезисом о списывании на технику всех потерь, какие только было возможно.


То-есть комиссия по расследованию инцидента пришла к выводу что самолет разбился из-за того, что пилот не справился с управлением и что воздушного противодействия не было и сама-же записала потерю как боевую?
Забавно не считаете? Официальные заключения по этому инциденту есть? С ссылками желательно.

----------


## Zus306

Я бы не сравнивал Бурю в пустыни и Вьетнам. Это разные категории войн, во Вьетнаме янки несли большие потери. И там действительно надо было, как снижать потери. Буря в пустыни это маленькая операция, не более того. США потеряли порядка 40 самолетов, а во Вьетнаме потери исчислялись тысячами.

----------


## Igor_k

On January 17, 1991, a MHAFB EF-111 crew: Captain James Denton and Captain Brent Brandon ("Brandini") are acknowledged to have scored a kill against an Iraqi Dassault Mirage F1, which they managed to maneuver into the ground, making it the first and only F-111 to achieve an aerial victory over another aircraft.

On February 13, 1991, EF-111A s/n 66-0023 crashed into terrain while maneuvering to evade a perceived enemy aircraft threat killing Pilot Capt. Douglas L. Bradt and EWO Capt. Paul R. Eichenlaub. It was the only EF-111A lost during combat, the only loss killing its crew and one of just three EF-111s lost in its history. EF-111s were also deployed to Aviano Air Base, Italy in support of Operation Deliberate Force during the mid-1990s.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack9999p/2876703959/
Имелось в виду это?

----------


## Nazar

*Igor_k*

Да оно, в Ираке действительно был потерян только один Равен, но вот про полное отсутствие воздушного противодействия в том инциденте, я слышу впервые. По-этому и попросил ссылочки, на официальные источники. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

Есть и такая инфа по нему 
* Crashed during combat maneuvering while being mistakenly targeted by F-15.*

----------


## 13th

> То-есть комиссия по расследованию инцидента пришла к выводу что самолет разбился из-за того, что пилот не справился с управлением и что воздушного противодействия не было и сама-же записала потерю как боевую?
> Забавно не считаете? Официальные заключения по этому инциденту есть? С ссылками желательно.


У меня нет доклада комиссии.

В Gulf War Air Power Survey причиной этой потери указано Direct Enemy Action-Other.

"Although listed as a combat loss, the crash was blamed on aggressive defensive combat maneuvering of the crew" (Darrel Whitcomb, Combat Search and Rescue in Desert Storm)

"Crashed during combat maneuvering while being mistakenly targeted by F-15" (Submitted by William Maydwell, TSgt, USAF)

Более того, “At the same time, the command declared that an EF-111 lost several days ago was a noncombat-related loss, even though it was returning from a combat mission.” (New York Times, February 17, 1991)

Тем не менее, самолет числится боевой потерей  :Confused: 




> Да оно, в Ираке действительно был потерян только один Равен, но вот про полное отсутствие воздушного противодействия в том инциденте, я слышу впервые.


А что вы слышали о наличии воздушного противодействия в том инциденте?




> А что касается второго момента, то все что можно было списать на потери технические на них и списывали. Как тогда, так и сейчас.





> Я бы не сравнивал Бурю в пустыни и Вьетнам. Это разные категории войн, во Вьетнаме янки несли большие потери. И там действительно надо было, как снижать потери. Буря в пустыни это маленькая операция, не более того. США потеряли порядка 40 самолетов, а во Вьетнаме потери исчислялись тысячами.


И все-таки, "как тогда, так и сейчас", или же в нынешнее время это уже не нужно из-за малого количества потерь в современных конфликтах?

----------


## Nazar

> А что вы слышали о наличии воздушного противодействия в том инциденте?


Я еще много лет назад читал, что он активно маневрировал на малой высоте и столкнулся с землей выполняя противоракетный маневр. Не знаю насколько эта информация достоверна, но мне понятно почему потерю списали на боевую.
Экипаж погиб, самолет разбился, идет война, списали на боевую потерю и меньше геморроя для комиссии, плюс геройски погибший на войне экипаж со всеми вытекающими последствиями и похоронами на Арлингтонском погосте. :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

По-моему,вполне логично.Если экипаж одного EF-111 получил звездочку за мираж,врезавшийся в землю,то справедливо и обратное.Знать бы еще.кто его так напугал.А если френдли файер -то тем более потеря боевая.Так что пример неудачный

----------


## 13th

> Если экипаж одного EF-111 получил звездочку за мираж,врезавшийся в землю,то справедливо и обратное.


Не получил. Эта победа официально не была засчитана.

----------


## Вован22

Для Nazar:
Могу порекомендовать следующий источник:
"VIETNAM AIR LOSSES"
автор С. HOBSON

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо, поищу.

----------


## Transit

> On January 17, 1991, a MHAFB EF-111 crew: Captain James Denton and Captain Brent Brandon ("Brandini") are acknowledged to have scored a kill against an Iraqi Dassault Mirage F1, which they managed to maneuver into the ground, making it the first and only F-111 to achieve an aerial victory over another aircraft.


По иракской версии в перехвате участвовал летчик Наджим Абдулла аль-Джубури - в землю он не врезался, а после возвращения на базу доложил, что пустил по Ф-111 ракету "Мажик" и наблюдал взрыв. Джубури была засчитана победа + выплачена премия, которую он потратил на строительство мечети в родном городке (этим и остался в памяти земляков). Могу только предположить, что ракета ушла в землю или сдетонировала, конечно все сконцентрировали внимание на вспышке, потеряв в темноте визуальный контакт с противником.




> Экипаж погиб, самолет разбился, идет война, списали на боевую потерю и меньше геморроя для комиссии, плюс геройски погибший на войне экипаж со всеми вытекающими последствиями и похоронами на Арлингтонском погосте


На западе несколько иное отношение к человеческим ошибкам. Если даже экипаж погиб по своей вине, то их все равно похоронят как геройски погибших. Необходимость что то куда то списывать отпадает.

----------


## Igor_k

Кажется,мы плавно переходим на другую тему.Transit,а по 3 F-111,в частности,70-2384,есть какая-то дополнительная информация?

----------


## Transit

> Кажется,мы плавно переходим на другую тему.Transit,а по 3 F-111,в частности,70-2384,есть какая-то дополнительная информация?


Igor_k, к сожалению ничего добавить к общеизвестным слухам не могу. Сразу оговорюсь, что случай F-111 vs Mirage описанный выше это не более чем версия сделанная по результатам сведения доступных данных обеих сторон. Многое сходится, но есть и разночтения.




> Спасибо, поищу.


Думаю не нарушу прав издателя, если выложу три странички суммарных итогов из Хобсона:

----------


## 13th

Во избежание разночтений и недоразумений уточню, что исследование Хобсона _не является официальным_. Он использовал как официальные источники, так и разные веб-сайты. Разумеется, не обошлось без ошибок (как и в любой другой работе такого масштаба). Кроме того, его данные не являются 100 % полными.

----------


## Zus306

Поскольку речь идет о потерях, то пожалуй добавлю кое-что, вернее напишу, так как источник интересный. Сегодня просматривал документы архива РГАНИ и попался документ, с грифом совершенно секретно. Речь идет о количестве военнопленных. И так, данные на 1 декабря 1972 г. "Общие количество американцев находящиеся в плену 1205 человек. Среди них 767 летчиков". Источник РГАНИ Фонд 89, Опись 54, док 16. А наиболее масштабные бомбардировки приходились пожалуй на 1973 г.

----------


## Вован22

На 1972 год.

----------


## Nazar

> На 1972 год.


Абсолютно верно, операция "Лейнбэйкер"(8 мая - 23 октября 1972 г.)

----------


## Zus306

Да, вы правы. Даже операция Linebacker II приходилась все еще на 1972 г.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Просто если довериться этим данным, получается что все победы ИА ДРВ, были совершены 15ю летчиками.
> Я уверен, что США принижает свои потери гораздо больше, чем Вьетнам их превышает.


Пример из Корейской войны: 351 ИАП - засчитано 10 побед, в том числе 6 на счету А.М. Карелина. Реально сбито - 7, в т.ч. 6 - Карелиным. Т.е. 86% сбитых полком самолетов уничтожил ОДИН пилот. Ещё пример: ночная АЭ 147 ГвИАП - засчитано 5 побед, в т.ч. 3 - Ю. Добровичан. Реально сбито - 3, все Ю.Добровичан. Т.е. 100% уничтоженных АЭ самолетов на счету ОДНОГО летчика. Вообще, для 64 ИАК не редкость, когда один пилот одерживал более половины реальных побед полка.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> То-есть комиссия по расследованию инцидента пришла к выводу что самолет разбился из-за того, что пилот не справился с управлением и что воздушного противодействия не было и сама-же записала потерю как боевую?
> Забавно не считаете? Официальные заключения по этому инциденту есть? С ссылками желательно.


Я дико извиняюсь, но ещё иллюстрация из Корейской войны. Насколько помню, из общих потерь американцы выделяли операционные (operational loses), т.е. потерянные в ходе боевых операций - аналог наших боевых потерь. Они, в свою очередь, делились на потери от воздействия противника , потери не от воздействия противника и пропавшие безвести. Потери от воздействия противника включали сбитые в воздушных боях, сбитые огнем с земли и так сказать, сбитые, но непонятно кем (причина потери указана как enemy action, а кто был этот enemy не уточняется).
Не думаю, что во Вьетнаме и позднее было принципиально иначе. Самолет потерян во время выполнения боевого задания - значит, потеря боевая. У нас, кстати, было точно так же. В боевые потери включались и столкнувшиеся в воздухе, и покинутые летчиками из-за полной выработки топлива, или не покинутые, но разбитые при вынужденной посадке вне аэродрома. Не получившие ни одной пробоины, на разбитые на посадке на своем аэродроме так же включались в боевые потери. Как то даже включили разбитые на стоянке - у садящегося подбитого МиГа была повреждена пневмосистема, и тот без тромозов влетел на стоянку. Списали и этот МиГ и ещё один, или даже два (точно не помню).

----------


## 13th

> Не думаю, что во Вьетнаме и позднее было принципиально иначе. Самолет потерян во время выполнения боевого задания - значит, потеря боевая.


Вряд ли.

Опять пример из "Бури в пустыне". Из четырех небоевых потерь F-16 одна произошла в небоевом вылете, две - в боевых вылетах за пределами территории Ирака, одна - в боевом вылете на территории Ирака.

----------


## Вован22

Для Leonid Krylov:
Как раз про Добровичана.
Можете ли Вы привести хоть какие то подробности вылета 12 сентября 52 года. Кроме тех, что Вы уже указали в своей книге.?
2. Появившаяся не давно информация ставит под сомнение  победу над В-29.

----------


## Вован22

Рассмотрим потери В-29( отчет ВВС США):
по состоянию на конец войны Было потеряно-74 самолета из них:
Сбито МиГами-21 самолет
Сбито ЗА-5
Причина неизвестна-9
"operational causes"-39: из них-22 разбились или списаны от боевых повреждений

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Для Leonid Krylov:
> Как раз про Добровичана.
> Можете ли Вы привести хоть какие то подробности вылета 12 сентября 52 года. Кроме тех, что Вы уже указали в своей книге.?
> 2. Появившаяся не давно информация ставит под сомнение  победу над В-29.


1. Надо в архивных тетрадках копаться. Статья, вошедшая в книгу, написана более 10 лет назад. По памяти, что на этот счет есть: несколько вариантов описания боя, непринципиально друг от друга отличающихся (в полковых, дивизионных и корпусных документах); фото обломков (как панарамное, так и крупных планов различных агрегатов); фото трупов экипажа; протоколы допросов выживших (правда, полностью я их не переписывал, а из того, что выписал, большую часть вымарали и вырезали при проверке тетрадей в ЦАМО). Кстати, уцелевший один из бортстрелков утверждал, что самолет сбит ЗА. 
2. А что за информация, ставящая под сомнение данную победу?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Рассмотрим потери В-29( отчет ВВС США):
> по состоянию на конец войны Было потеряно-74 самолета из них:
> Сбито МиГами-21 самолет
> Сбито ЗА-5
> Причина неизвестна-9
> "operational causes"-39: из них-22 разбились или списаны от боевых повреждений


По нашей оценке, основанной на тщательном анализе каждого эпизода, от воздействия МиГов 64 ИАК потеряно 40 B-29 и RB-29, в эти потери входят как непосредственно сбитые, так и разбившиеся при аварийных посадках, в том числе и на аэродромах, а так же списанные из-за полученных повреждений. Кстати, "официально" потерянными от огня МиГов американцы признавали 17 B-29. В качестве данных по противнику использовали, главным образом, список потерь ВВС США из рабочих материалов "Российско-американской комисси по розыску военнопленных и пропавших безвести" (так, по-моему, она называлась). Естественно, американской её части. Мы им помогли кое-кого разыскать (например, Ф. Эйслу - сбит 01.08.52 Н.И. Ивановым из 726 ИАП), а они - нам. Пичем, по их словам, данный список был полон примерно на 90%. Составлен, опять же по их словам, на основе карточек учета самолетов. Правда, там и ошибки были, но, в основном, по потерям F-86. Например, 12.04.53 Макконел был сбит дважды: на F-86 №51-12942 из 4th Ftr-Int Gp и на F-86 №51-12971 51st Ftr-Int Wg, 39th Ftr-Int Sq. Видимо, "набивальщик" документа ошибся - вставил Маконелла и на "своё" место, и на место какого-то пилота 4 ИАГ. 
Кстати, на глаза попалось в том же документе:
"F-86A-5, № 49-1159, 13.12.52, 4 ИАГ, 336 ИАЭ По документам части, самолет поврежден МиГом. По данным ВВС самолет потерян из-за засасывания обломков в воздухозаборник". Конкретно в графе "Details of Incident" написано так: "Unit hist: MiG damage. USAF: lost, ingested debris"
Это к тому, насколько точны и непротиворечивы бывают документы. Поэтому - проверять и сопоставлять по всем доступным источникам обеих сторон. Как-то так.
Кстати, написал всё это, и только потом сообразил (отупел в ходе рабочего дня с 7:30 до 21:00) - приведенные Вами данные и наши выводы друг другу не противоречат. 21/(21+9)=0.7; 0.7(9+22)=21.7; 21+21.7=42.7, т.е. от огневого воздействия МиГов могли быть потеряны 42...43 B-29.

----------


## Вован22

Уважаемый Леонид.
За последние 5-7 лет американцами рассекречен довольно большой массив документов по Корейской и Вьетнамской Войнам.
ПОявилась возможность сопоставить и проанализировать наши и американские документы.
В частности, Служба РЭБ Дальневосточных ВВС провела детательный анализ потерь В-29 при выполнении ими ударов в ночное время. Особенно тщательно они рассматривали период с июля 52 года по конец января 53 года. Ими был выпущен отчет, который в настоящее время рассекречен.   Большое внимание в отчете уделено налетам 12 сентября, 30 сентября,  18 ноября. 30 декабря 52 года. 
Январские налеты 1953 так же не обделены вниманием.
2. Кроме того это рассекреченные отчеты Бомвардировочного командования, описывающие период второй половины 52 года. 
3. Благодаря частной переписке с одним из иследователей работающим и живущим  в США и имевшим отношение к созданию одной из монографий о В-29  удалось получить подробную информацию об обстоятельствах потерь и судьбе поврежденных самолетов В-29 в указанный период.
А так же отечественные материалы по некоторым налетам, ныне рассекреченные.

ПО налету 12 сентября меня интересует следующее:
Мне надо знать местоположение зоны дежурства МиГ-15 Добровичана, чтобы привязать ее к карте. А также размер и положение светового поля.
Взаимное расположение истребителя и В-29 в момент обнаружения.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> ПО налету 12 сентября меня интересует следующее:
> Мне надо знать местоположение зоны дежурства МиГ-15 Добровичана, чтобы привязать ее к карте. А также размер и положение светового поля.
> Взаимное расположение истребителя и В-29 в момент обнаружения.


Описание боя, которое мы приводили в книге, составлено на основе документов 64 ИАК, в нем есть часть ответов на Ваши вопросы. Отсебятины в нем нет, мы лишь скомпилировали несколько описаний и "олитературили" их. Могу, конечно, привести и непосредственно документы, но это потребует времени - их надо найти и "набить". Сейчас привожу описание налета в ночь с 12 на 13.09.52, попавшее в книгу, в части касающейся Добровичана:
"В 23:38, когда на ГЭС сыпались бомбы с "Суперфортрессов" первого эшелона, от полосы аэродрома Мяогоу оторвался МиГ-15 старшего лейтенанта Юрия Добровичана. Через 20 минут ушел в небо МиГ командира эскадрильи гвардии капитана Тришкина.
Выйдя в район ГЭС (вот Вам первая привязка к карте - Л.К.), истребители начали патрулирование - старший лейтенант Добровичан на высоте 7000 метров, капитан Тришкин тысячей метров выше. Хотя небо было безоблачным, поиску противника мешала густая дымка. Однако удача сопутствовала пилотам.
В 00:11 Добровичан увидел южнее Чхонсу один B 29 (вторая привязка, правда в ней отсутсвует дальность до цели - Л.К.), идущий в лучах прожекторов на высоте 6500 м. Развернувшись влево, наш летчик со снижением начал сближаться с противником и с дистанции 1000-800 метров дал по B-29 одну очередь. Дистанция была слишком велика, и пилот не увидел, нашли ли его снаряды цель. Учтя свою ошибку, Добровичан вновь открыл огонь, только оказавшись точно в хвосте "Суперфортресса" на дистанции, не превышающей 300 м. На этот раз пушечная трасса уперлась точно в бомбардировщик и зажгла мотор на его левой плоскости.
Отвернув вправо от горящей "крепости", Добровичан сделал вираж и приготовился к повторной атаке. Ее, как оказалось, уже не требовалась   пламя охватило бомбардировщик, и он начал разваливаться в воздухе. В 00:15 горящие обломки "Суперфортресса" рухнули на лес в 17 км восточнее Тэгвана (третья привязка - Л.К.). Доложив на КП о падении противника, Добровичан вышел из боя."
По конфигурации СПП ничего сказать не могу - особо не интересовался.
Почему лично я в победе Добровичана не сомневаюсь:
1. Бомбардировщик потерян.
2. Добровичан атаковал Б-29, зажег его.
3. Б-29 начал разрушаться в воздухе после его атаки.
4. ЗА в этот момент огня не вела.
5. Футрелл в "The United States Air Force in Korea 1950-1953", издание 1983 г., на стр. 527 пишет: "...прожектора успешно осветили несколько бомбардировщиков, и один из них, принадлежащий 307-й группе, подвергся спорадическим атакам истребителей и был сбит. Несколько бомбардировщиков получили повреждения от огня зениток". Дословно: "A few bombers were successefully illuminated by searchlightes, and sporadic fighter attacks shot down one 307th Wing bomber. Several other bombers were damaged by flak..."
В основу этой книги Футрелла положена его же работа "United States Air Force operations in the Korean conflict" в трех частях, первая из которых вышла еще во время войны - в июле 1952, третья - в июле 1956. Писал он её на основе боевых документов, так что доверять ему, на наш взгляд, можно. Естественно, учитывая, что эти документы могут содержать ошибки и неточности, а то и прямо противоречить друг другу. Это, кстати, относится не только к ВВС США, но и к нашим документам тоже.

----------


## Nazar

Господа, я хочу напомнить, что данная тема посвящена Вьетнаму, а не Корее.

----------


## Вован22

Леонид
Ответ перенес в тему Война в Корее

----------


## Гость

> Думаю не нарушу прав издателя, если выложу три странички суммарных итогов из Хобсона:


Не уточните, третья страница - точно из Хобсона? А то итоговые цифры с первой страницей (итоги по USMC) местами не бьются...

----------


## Вован22

Нет не из Хобсона.

----------


## Гость

> Нет не из Хобсона.


А откуда тогда?

----------


## Transit

Извиняюсь - не ту страничку прикрепил. Вот начало "саммари" из Хобсона:

----------


## Гость

Спасибо. А "те" итоги какого происхождения?

----------


## Mig

В "Авиации и время" №3, 2011 опубликована интересная статья А. Чечина и Н. Околелова о F-4 Phantom, в которой в т.ч. приведен сравнительный анализ прицелов, ракетного вооружения и маневренности F-4 с МиГ-21 и МиГ-23. 
Кому интересно, пишите в личку, вышлю сканы этих страниц статьи.

----------


## Lans2

> Кому интересно, пишите в личку, вышлю сканы этих страниц статьи.


я извиняюсь уважаемый Mig, но этот номер уже несколько дней как целиком выложен в сети

----------


## Mig

> я извиняюсь уважаемый Mig, но этот номер уже несколько дней как целиком выложен в сети


Ок. А я по старинке в off-line читаю :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

> Ок. А я по старинке в off-line читаю


да я тоже, бумажный предпочитаю  :Smile: 
но может кому надо будет

----------


## Igor_k

Вот только сравнение,на мой взгляд,больно уж кривое

----------


## FLOGGER

Игорь, а можете конкретизировать? Я с интересом бы узнал Вашу точку зрения.

----------


## gangrel123

> Вот только сравнение,на мой взгляд,больно уж кривое


Было бы интересно прочесть Ваше мнение.

----------


## Igor_k

Постараюсь.Само-собой,кто-нибудь из летчиков,например,Muk-33,нашел бы ляпов больше.
По Миг-23 есть гораздо более грамотное сравнение А.Младенова из журнала Air Forces Monthly.Я его выкладывал тут(пост от 3 марта)
http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewt...=asc&start=100
В принципе,имеет смысл ознакомиться со всей веткой.
 По Миг-21 я не большой специалист,могу только сказать,что F-4E стоило бы сравнить не только с ПФ,но и Бисом,поскольку последний имелся уже в начале 70-х.Конечно,у Биса были свои заморочки -из-за более тяжелого управления А.Ю.Гарнаев его даже утюгом обозвал,но ЛТХ были гораздо более высокие.
 По ракетам -для Р-60 дана дальность в 2 км.Если имеется в виду эффективная дальность на высоте 4км,то такую же надо приводить и для всех прочих,с указанием конкретных условий.Если дана максимально-парадная дальность,так она побольше.Тоже относится к Р-23Т.Про Р-24Т вообще нет ничего.Кстати,я как-то сомневаюсь,что у Спароу,тем более,ранних,нет никаких ограничений -ни при перевозке,ни при пуске.
Для AN/APG-59 указана дальность обнаружения по истребителю 110км.я действительно встречал  такую цифру,но хотел бы проверить
http://forums.airbase.ru/2011/07/t39...ntoma.413.html
http://www.secretprojects.co.uk/foru...pic,149.0.html
В любом случае,армейских и экспортных F-4E c AN/APG-120 было построено значительно больше.
http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/5060614.html
Между тем,120-ые,возможно, превосходили дэшки,но никак не МЛ/003.Я имею в виду именно истребительные возможности,что там с режимами В-З,в данном случае неважно.Более того,в дальнейшем по маневренности сравнивается именно F-4E.Так что лучшесть оборудования фантома(да еще с учетом ТП у 23-го,который,в отличие от,работал достаточно надежно) -это вопрос спорный.

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## gangrel123

Спасибо, познавательно.

----------


## Mi8BM

Спасибо. Очень интересно.
Игорь, а вы не можете выложить сканы статьи Младенова? А то по ссылке там черновик, а хотелось бы увидеть окончательную статью, с таблицами.
И еще.



> Понятно,что про угловые скорости хрена(roll rate) авторы также ничего не пишут,а ведь от нее зависит,насколько быстро истребитель входит/выходит в вираж...


Игорь, а не могли бы вы привести такие данные.




> Приведено время разгона на 1км с 600 до 1100 км/час (приборная
> скорость) -22сек,что близко к истине,а для остальных -насколько лучше Миг-23М.А вот 23 сек для Миг-23МЛ -это уже свистеж.Согласно графика 6.6 из Практической аэродинамики эта величина 20.5-21 сек.


И если не трудно покажите эти графики. Очень хочется увидеть, а книжки такой у меня нет.




> Между тем,120-ые,возможно, превосходили дэшки,но никак не МЛ/003.


А что такое "Дэшки" и МЛ\003?

----------


## Mi8BM

На вопрос про график сам себе отвечаю  :Smile: 
Похожий график нашол тут на форуме.
МиГ-23 против F-4 и МиГ-21

Может это он? Только скорость на нем начинается не с 600 км/ч  :Confused: 
Можно ли его использовать?
А на 1100 сплошная линия идет явно выше 20 сек. Тогда откуда Младенов взял 19,8 это вопрос? Может есть другой график где размер клеточек меньше? Тут еденицы не разбереш, а десятые ... это шаманство.

Игорь написал



> Но когда на какой-то одной высоте у Миг-23М характеристика лучше,чем у МЛ,то это явная очепятка.


Но в статье я ни нашел ничего подобного. Там все характеристики у М хуже? :Confused: 

И про "дэшки" мне ребята уже подсказали.



> Между тем,120-ые,возможно, превосходили дэшки,но никак не МЛ/003.Я имею в виду именно истребительные возможности,что там с режимами В-З,в данном случае неважно.


Но в статье и этого нет.  :Confused:  Там РЛС APQ-120 хуже и написано, что хуже.

----------


## Igor_k

Извините,только сейчас могу ответить.Во-первых,сканов статьи у меня нет и в сети их также нет.В принципе -и не нужно,поскольку в черновике написано практически то же,только подробнее.
 По скоростям крена у фантома я ничего не нагуглил.Проще найти аналогичные данные по F-16 или F-18.
Для Миг-23МЛ -практическая аэродинамика лежит тут
http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl_t.html
Есть также ветка со сравнениями Андрея Чижа
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=42383
Кстати,MUK-33 в теме Помогите идентифицировать Миг-23.. упоминал,что у ранних Миг-21(с узким килем) скорость крена была заметно выше.
У эмки оказалась выше скорость неуст.виража при Н=5 и Vприб=700(8.6 и 8.3)
И можно еще добавить,что совсем не рассматривалась экономическая составляющая:одно дело потерять Миг-21,другое -сбитый фантом

----------


## Вован22

Igor_k
.."И можно еще добавить,что совсем не рассматривалась экономическая составляющая:одно дело потерять Миг-21,другое -сбитый фантом"
__________________________________________________  ________________________
То, как Вы предлагаете рассматривать экономическую составляющую, это путь в неверном направлении.

----------


## Mi8BM

Спасибо Игорь.
В "Авиации и время" написано, что на Фантомах ставилась какая то система Combat tree и что она давала преимущество, а кто знает про эту систему подробнее. Очень хочется узнать но нигде найти не могу.

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Igor_k
> .."И можно еще добавить,что совсем не рассматривалась экономическая составляющая:одно дело потерять Миг-21,другое -сбитый фантом"
> __________________________________________________  ________________________
> То, как Вы предлагаете рассматривать экономическую составляющую, это путь в неверном направлении.


А почему собственно?
1 пилот, 1 двигатель, немного БРЭО против 2 пилотов, 2 двигателей, кучи электроники и  наконец дюраля в 2 раза больше.

----------


## 13th

Ну и про социальную составляющую не забудем. Пилот МиГа находится на связи только с землей и товарищами, которые не всегда рядом, а пилот "Фантома" в любой момент может поболтать с оператором вооружения  :Cool:

----------


## Igor_k

> пилот "Фантома" в любой момент может поболтать с оператором вооружения


ага,а потом на арлингтонском погосте появляются два новых надгробия.И,если быть честным,на одном надо написать -он рассказывал анекдоты во время боевого вылета,а на другом -а он их слушал.
Другое дело -Миг-21.Болтать не с кем,поневоле будешь оборзевать все воздушное пространство

----------


## Вован22

На прямую, экономику есть смысл сравнивать, в мирное время. 
У Ф-4 в начале 70-х рессурс был доведен до 4000часов.
По сравнению С МиГ-21-1600-2000ч.
В Военное время подходы сложнее.
Потеря МиГа для вьетнамцев была более чувствительна всегда, чем для американцев потеря Ф-4. Несмотря на то, что стоимость Ф-4 превышала стоимость МиГ-21.
Одна из сложных и "опасных" задач у истребителей, это обеспечение действий ударной авиации.
Если в воздушном бою терялся Фантом из группы прикрытия, но при этом ударные машины от МиГов потерь не несли. В силу того, что Фантомы прикрытия связали их боем. То эта потеря в военной экономике оказалась бы более предпочтительнее, с точки зрения затрат, чем потери ударников.
Не даром Батицкий говорил вьетнамцам, "Не гоняйтесь за сбитыми, а создавайте систему обороны. В противовес системе обеспечения действий ударной авиации созданной американцами. За один сбитый американцы еще 10 пришлют взамен.

Опреатор в 40% случаях, в ближних воздушных боях, оказывал неоценимую помощь летчику.

----------


## Igor_k

Нашел немного цифири,за достоверность не ручаюсь
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_forum_viewtopic-t-5658.html

----------


## Transit

> Потеря МиГа для вьетнамцев была более чувствительна всегда, чем для американцев потеря Ф-4. Несмотря на то, что стоимость Ф-4 превышала стоимость МиГ-21.


Для ДРВ потеря МиГ-а воспринималась тяжело только как количественная, американцы же несли на себе груз экономического ущерба и потери престижа. Кроме того США теряли над ДРВ свежие самолеты "первой линии", в то время как вьетнамцам поставлялись большим процентом подержанные МиГ-и с малым остатком ресурса (т.е. с низкой остаточной стоимостью). Сами вьетнамцы шутили, что "прогнали американцев голым задом".

----------


## Вован22

Transit:
Прочитал Ваш крайний пост и сложилось ощущение, что читаю передовицу из газеты "Правда".-Шутка.

2. Шутить конечно вьетнамцам никто не запрещает. На самом деле действительность была иной.
Поставки истребителей привысили 350шт.( самая минимальная оценка)
Поставлены Ил-28, в 65 году. Во Вьетнаме работали побразделения на вертолетах Ми-4 и Ми-6
ЗРК-95 дивизионов в полной комплектации. Не считая поставок россыпью, для восстановления боеспособности выведенных из строя дивизионов.
Поставки РЛС различных диапазонов и назначения, ПРВ и т.д, пушек ЗА, Стрелы на заключительном этапе, в конце 72-года С-125, АСУ Воздух.
Да много чего еще было поставлено.

3. Если посмотреть потери ВВС США в 1965 году тех же Ф-105-это самолеты выпуска 59, 60,61.62  годов выпуска. 
4. Не надо из вьетнамцев делать бедных родственников-Авиационную технику они получали с заводов. через два три года после освоения нашей промышленностью очередной модификации МиГа-21 и отработки методик боевого применения  данной модификации.

----------


## Transit

> Поставки истребителей привысили 350шт.( самая минимальная оценка)
> Поставлены Ил-28, в 65 году. Во Вьетнаме работали побразделения на вертолетах Ми-4 и Ми-6
> ЗРК-95 дивизионов в полной комплектации. Не считая поставок россыпью, для восстановления боеспособности выведенных из строя дивизионов.
> Поставки РЛС различных диапазонов и назначения, ПРВ и т.д, пушек ЗА, Стрелы на заключительном этапе, в конце 72-года С-125, АСУ Воздух.
> Да много чего еще было поставлено.


Это очень скромные цифры, совершенно неадекватные угрозе. Те же США, например, изыскали возможность поставить Южному Вьетнаму 2 000 летательных аппаратов. Ил-28, Ми-4 и Ми-6 в ДРВ работало всего по одной эскадрилье, а С-125 где были при отражении "Лайнбекера-2"?




> Не надо из вьетнамцев делать бедных родственников-Авиационную технику они получали с заводов.


Какую долю в поставках авиатехники вы отдаете МиГ-17 и сколько их получили с завода?

----------


## Transit

Несколько циферок из "Lịch sử bộ đội t&#234;n lửa ph&#242;ng kh&#244;ng 1965 - 2005" (история войск противовоздушной обороны):

1. Поставки вооружений и техники войскам ПВО ДРВ (за период 1965-1967, даю в формате 1965 + 1966 + 1967 соответственно каждому наименованию).
РЛС ДО 48 + 69 + 35
Орудий ЗА 1031 + 1454 + 273
Станций наведения ЗА 44 + 30 + 25
Командных модулей 21 + 8 + 22
ЗРК 12 + 16 + 19
Транспортных средств 487 + 1073 + 988

2. В ходе войны потеряно 38 ЗРК и 418 орудий ЗА (тут не совсем ясно - речь идет только о ЗРВ или включает подразделения ЗА и отрядов самообороны).

3. В ходе отражения американской агрессии ЗРВ провели 3452 стрельбы, израсходовали 5885 ракет, сбили 788 самолетов 27-ми типов, из которых 366 самолетов упали на северо-вьетнамской территории. Подразделения ЗА прикрывавшие ЗРК израсходовали 904 939 снарядов, сбили 74 самолета, из которых 24 упали на северо-вьетнамской территории.

----------


## Гость

*Transit*

А нет ли в данной работе информации откуда что поставлялось? Если по части ЗРК СССР был, по-видимому, монопольным поставщиком (врядли китайцы HQ-2 поставляли), то ЗА, я так понимаю, поставлялась и из КНР?

----------


## Transit

> А нет ли в данной работе информации откуда что поставлялось?


Не могу сказать точно, т.к. у нас сохранены лишь выписки из указанной книги по интересовавшим датам и общие данные из заключения (просто небыло возможности обработать/перевести и скопировать всю массу материала и все усилия были направлены на "историю ВВС"). Относительно приведенной выше таблицы поставщики не указаны.

----------


## Гость

Кстати, насчет потерь ЗРК тоже интересно - по нашим данным, их, на конец войны осталось 39 штук (+ 4 в учебных центрах) - из 95 поставленных...

----------


## Transit

> Кстати, насчет потерь ЗРК тоже интересно - по нашим данным, их, на конец войны осталось 39 штук (+ 4 в учебных центрах) - из 95 поставленных...


Противоречия с данными наших советников мы и пытаемся обсудить. Хотя, в данном случае цифры 95 поставленных и 39 оставшихся не могут говорить о безвозвратных потерях. Например могли быть комплексы выведенные в ремонт или на переукомплектование, те же С-125 вполне могли попасть в цифру поставленных, но не учитывались в цифре оставшихся, т.к. к концу войны не были готовы к использованию.

----------


## Гость

Натыкался (в ВКО, ЕМНИП) на информацию о 40 комплексах С-125 поставленных во Вьетнам... К сожалению, без указания точных сроков поставки. А число 95 ЗРК привык относить к С-75; там, где это число приводится, из контекста следует что это именно С-75. Хотя, с другой стороны, контекст вещь порой обманчивая...

----------


## Mi8BM

Увидил в интернете анонс новой книги про Фантом. Интересно что внутри. Судя по названию "Фантомы лучше всех...", а может автор просто книги Оспри перевел? Это у них он Киллер...

----------


## FLOGGER

Честно говоря  уже тошнит от всех этих "убийц": Фантом убийца МИГов, МИГ-убийца Фантомов, Т-4 - убийца авианосцев и пр. Дешевые и примитимвные завлекалки.

----------


## Nazar

> Честно говоря  уже тошнит от всех этих "убийц": Фантом убийца МИГов, МИГ-убийца Фантомов, Т-4 - убийца авианосцев и пр. Дешевые и примитимвные завлекалки.



Согласен, не хватает книги По-2 убийца Тандерджета. :Biggrin:

----------


## Igor_k

> Согласен, не хватает книги По-2 убийца Тандерджета.


А что,было такое?

----------


## 13th

> А что,было такое?


Был случай, когда F-94 столкнулся с По-2, пытаясь его перехватить. С определенной натяжкой можно сказать, что По-2 одержал победу над реактивным перехватчиком  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Был случай, когда F-94 столкнулся с По-2, пытаясь его перехватить. С определенной натяжкой можно сказать, что По-2 одержал победу над реактивным перехватчиком



По-моему это все-же был именно Тандерджет. :Smile: 
Хотя нет, сейчас пересмотрел, действительно Старфаер, причем за одни сутки, при перехвате По-2, было потеряна два F-94, а уничтожен только один По-2 ( первый при столкновении ).
Так что в "битве" F-94 with По-2 за эти сутки, победу одержал По-2, со счетом 1:2, чем не убийца Старфаеров.

----------


## FLOGGER

Володя, а где, когда это было?
А так да, действительно "убийца"!

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, а где, когда это было?
> А так да, действительно "убийца"!


Март 53го, Корея, Старфайеры из состава 319th FIS.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Хотя нет, сейчас пересмотрел, действительно Старфаер, причем за одни сутки, при перехвате По-2, было потеряна два F-94, а уничтожен только один По-2 ( первый при столкновении ).
> Так что в "битве" F-94 with По-2 за эти сутки, победу одержал По-2, со счетом 1:2, чем не убийца Старфаеров.


Можно узнать, что такое ты "пересмотрел", где написано о потерях сразу двух "Старфайров" за одну ночь?

----------


## Nazar

> Можно узнать, что такое ты "пересмотрел", где написано о потерях сразу двух "Старфайров" за одну ночь?


Перечитал "Мир Авиации" №1, 1993 г.
и я не писал что за одну ночь, я писал что за одни сутки. :Wink:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Перечитал "Мир Авиации" №1, 1993 г.
> и я не писал что за одну ночь, я писал что за одни сутки.


В общем, что ночь, что сутки - один черт ненаучная фантастика.
F-94 столкнулся с По-2 27 февраля 1952. Это единственная потеря не только в те сутки, но и в том феврале :) Кстати, то была машина из 68-й эскадрильи. Так что не читай на ночь "Мир Авиации" :)))

----------


## Nazar

*Юрий Тепсуркаев*

Это не ко мне, это к Сеидову, он я подозреваю информацию тоже не с потолка брал.
Серийник не скажешь, что-то я на эту дату вообще ничего не вижу, зато на 5 марта, есть пропавший без вести и именно ночью, борт.

----------


## Nazar

Вроде нашел, этот борт?
*51-5476* , но мы говорим о событиях марта следующего года и там есть ночные потери, причем именно пропавшие без вести, может Сеидов это и имеет в виду.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Это не ко мне, это к Сеидову, он я подозреваю информацию тоже не с потолка брал.


В случае с коллегой Сеидовым твои подозрения напрасны - он как раз известен притягиванием за уши американских потерь под нужное событие  :Biggrin: 

Вов, у меня есть два списка потерь - KORWALD и список, который мы получили с Крыловым от американцев из комиссии по поиску пропавших без вести. Причем второй список вообще не предназначался для публики, это был их рабочий материал. Эти два списка иногда расходятся. Но что касается "Старфайров", то ни в одном из них не зафиксировано потерь F-94 в марте 1953 г. Кроме того, нет ни одного случая, когда бы два F-94 были потеряны в течении суток.

----------


## Nazar

> В случае с коллегой Сеидовым твои подозрения напрасны - он как раз известен притягиванием за уши американских потерь под нужное событие


Ну что он за уши притягивает я не знаю, я его изыскания не проверял. :Smile: 

По поводу потерь за один день, эти борта *51-5453* , *51-5463* , с ними что? Или не боевые потери не учитываются?

----------


## 13th

51-5453:




> *1952: USAF 319th Fighter Interceptor Squadron (325th FIG), at Suwon AB, South Korea.
> *12/2/1952: Crashed after engine flamed out while landing at Suwan AB, South Korea? Repaired, obviously?
> *USAF 407th Air Base Group, at Great Falls AFB, MT.
> *New York ANG 139th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Schenectady APT, NY.
> *12/1957: Shipped to the AMARC bone yard.
> *8/1958: Salvaged at the AMARC bone yard.


Получается, он не был безвозвратной потерей. Это дополнительно подтверждается тем фактом, что уже после войны (20 декабря 1954) он попал в летное происшествие.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ну что он за уши притягивает я не знаю, я его изыскания не проверял.
> 
> По поводу потерь за один день, эти борта *51-5453* , *51-5463* , с ними что? Или не боевые потери не учитываются?


Вот смотри, что ты чуть выше написал:




> Хотя нет, сейчас пересмотрел, действительно Старфаер, причем за одни сутки, при перехвате По-2, было потеряна два F-94, а уничтожен только один По-2 ( первый при столкновении ).
> Так что в "битве" F-94 with По-2 за эти сутки, победу одержал По-2, со счетом 1:2, чем не убийца Старфаеров.


Как я уже писал, столкновение "Старфайра" и По-2 произошло 27 февраля 1952 г. Происшествия с бортами, которые ты упомянул - 51-5453 и 51-5463 - имели место в декабре. 

Но с ними всё не просто. И в KORWALDe, и во втором нашем списке упоминается потеря только 51-5463. Скорее всего, когда-то какой-то невнимательный переписчик допустил ошибку в одной цифре, и появился второй якобы потерянный 51-5453, который на самом деле спокойно летал в ВВС Национальной гвардии до конца 1957. Кстати, и сайт accident-report.com никаких происшествий с 51-5453 не зафиксировал, хотя и 51-5463, и столкнувшийся с По-2 51-5476 там указаны.

В потере 51-5463 никакой заслуги По-2 нет - по возвращении из патрулирования его из-за СМУ перенаправили с Сувона на Кимпхо, но банально не хватило топлива. Из-за его израсходования произошел срыв пламени, экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку в миле от Кимпхо. Самолет восстановлению не подлежал, экипаж остался невредим. 

Так что еще раз повторю: при всем моем уважении к По-2, никаких таких 2:1 в его пользу не было.

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, и сайт accident-report.com никаких происшествий с 51-5453 
> .


А этот зафиксировал аварию именно 2 декабря 52го, тогда-же когда и потерю 63го.
http://millionmonkeytheater.com/F-94B.html





> В потере 51-5463 никакой заслуги По-2 нет


Я про это не говорил, я в данном контексте, говорил о потере двух бортов за один день.

С "мартовской" потерей 53го года разобрался, по идиотской американской привычке, дата указана в таком формате *5/3/1953*, что соответствует 3 мая 53 года, а не марту, потеря ночная, без вести, по неизвестным причинам.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А этот зафиксировал аварию именно 2 декабря 52го, тогда-же когда и потерю 63го.
> http://millionmonkeytheater.com/F-94B.html


Вот именно про этого небрежного переписчика я и говорил. Вов, это не первоисточник. Это старательный компилятор данных, собранных из интернета. Видимо, в процессе компиляции он опечатался.

В любом случае, 51-5453 летал и после Кореи, а значит ни сам по себе, ни в паре с другим в один день потерян не был.

Таки не читай на ночь "Мир Авиации"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> . Вов, это не первоисточник.


да я уже понял..

----------


## FLOGGER

Расстроили Вы меня, Юрий. :Smile:  Этого не читай, тому не верь, не верь написанному (тут я не спорю, бывает)... А кому тогда верить? А где гарантия, что "первоисточник" не ошибается? Вы сами пишете, что первоисточник допустил описку. Сейчас Вы скажете, не первоисточник, а переписчик. А кто поручится, что и первоисточник приводит неискаженные данные?
   У нас вот многие факты не подтверждает МО, хотя, могло бы пролить свет истины на некоторые недоисследованные события. То же самое может быть и там. Америка не менее идеологизированное гос-во, чем был СССР.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Расстроили Вы меня, Юрий.
> ...
> А где гарантия, что "первоисточник" не ошибается? Вы сами пишете, что первоисточник допустил описку.


А уж как Вы меня расстроили... Вы же опять, как и в соседней теме, мои слова перевираете. Я как раз говорил, что описку допустил "переписчик". А с первоисточниками все в порядке.




> Сейчас Вы скажете, не первоисточник, а переписчик. А кто поручится, что и первоисточник приводит неискаженные данные?


Забавно. Значит, если противная сторона наши успехи подтвердит, то мы молодцы. А если не подтвердит, то мы всё равно молодцы, а вот противная сторона - брехуны и очковтиратели.
Может хватит уже, а? Ну сколько можно?

----------


## FLOGGER

"А уж как Вы меня расстроили..." Где я написал, что *только их сторона* "брехуны и очковтиратели"? Я отношу это *ко всем* первоисточникам.
 Ну, а уж  "если противная сторона наши успехи подтвердит", то мы, естественно, молодцы. А Вы действительно не допускаете, что какая-либо из сторон может не подтвердить потери, имевшие место быть?
 P.S.А чего "хватит" и "можно"? Я пересек какие-то границы? Я с Вами был невежлив, переполнил чашу Вашего терпения?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А Вы действительно не допускаете, что какая-либо из сторон может не подтвердить потери, имевшие место быть?


Почему нет? Допускаю, конечно - в отдельных случаях. Но я могу только про Корею говорить, а здесь вроде тема про Вьетнам. И так уже давно в оффтоп скатились :)




> P.S.А чего "хватит" и "можно"? Я пересек какие-то границы? Я с Вами был невежлив, переполнил чашу Вашего терпения?


Это были риторические вопросы, не к Вам конкретно. Сколько можно считать, что противник что-то скрывает? Да, свои потери от прессы, от населения скрывать можно, чтобы не слишком возмущалось тем, что парни массово гибнут непонятно за что где-то там, за океаном. Но я очень сомневаюсь, что командир эскадрильи будет скрывать потери перед командиром авиакрыла, а тот - перед командованием воздушной армии. Причины моего сомнения, полагаю, объяснять не нужно. Вот их рапорты и есть те самые первоисточники, которыми оперируют нормальные исследователи. И если такой исследователь опубликует некий труд, в котором изложит итоги боя, сообщит о собственных потерях со ссылками на документы, то почему я не должен ему верить? Только потому, что он живет "в не менее идеологизированной стране"?

----------


## FLOGGER

Здесь с Вами согласен. О потерях, конечно, докладывали, здесь деться некуда. А о победах, я думаю, даже "первоисточники" могли привирать (или заблуждаться).

----------


## Viet-Cong

А мне хочется спросить, вот стоит в музее Райт Паттерсон F-105G "Вайлд Визл" №63-8320, с тремя звёздочками за сбитые МиГи, а он их реально сбил или это очередные враки?

В сквадроновской книжке про "вайлд визлы" написано что один из трёх МиГов он "сбил" когда сбросил MER из под "брюха", а МиГ с ним столкнулся и погиб.
Может у кого-нибудь есть более подробная информация?

----------


## Lans2

кто в курсе, есть в открытом доступе стоющие работы в которых бы рассматривалась тактика и способы боевого применения истребительной авиации Вьетнама?

----------


## balu109

скажите, в итоге, Фан Туам сбил на МиГ-21  В-52 в декабре 72го?

----------


## Вован22

Нет не сбил.

----------


## balu109

ну, а с чего родилось-то? очередное желание пропаганды выдать желаемое за действительное?

----------


## Вован22

Вот именно. Хотелки вьетнамской пропаганды выдать желаемое за действительное.

----------


## Nazar

> Вот именно. Хотелки вьетнамской пропаганды выдать желаемое за действительное.


А в этой книге, этот и многие другие факты, подтверждаются советской пропагандой и непосредственными участниками тех событий
OZON.ru - Книги | Война во Вьетнаме… Как это было (1965 - 1973) | Купить книги: интернет-магазин / ISBN 5-472-00800-X
Предлагаете верить в неопровержимую правдивость американских данных?

----------


## balu109

спор о сбитых/утопленных не с Руделя и Хартмана начался, думаю, и всякие древние любили приврать. это понятно и вечно, плюс искренние заблуждения.
но все-таки, сбить В52 - работа штучная, громкая, так сказать - это не скайхоки и не фантомы. неужели даже с этим пока нет полной ясности?
просто я делаю окраску для картонной модели. захотелось этого летчика - космонавтом стал, то да сё

----------


## Nazar

> спор о сбитых/утопленных не с Руделя и Хартмана начался, думаю, и всякие древние любили приврать. это понятно и вечно, плюс искренние заблуждения.
> но все-таки, сбить В52 - работа штучная, громкая, так сказать - это не скайхоки и не фантомы. неужели даже с этим пока нет полной ясности?
> просто я делаю окраску для картонной модели. захотелось этого летчика - космонавтом стал, то да сё


За один Лейндбейкер их навалили с полтора десятка ( по американским данным ) и более 30 по нашим. Туан мог и затеряться в этой каше.
Я уже говорил, правда наверное где-то посередине.
Тем более мне интересен подход с не боевыми потерями, я так пока и не понял, когда потеря считается не боевой.

----------


## Вован22

1.Не боевая потеря-это потеря не связанная с выполнением боевого задания.
Облеты техники. тренировочные полеты, восстановление навыков после отпуска и т.д.

2.Подробные обстоятельства всех потерь Б-52, а так же обстоятельства повреждения  самолетов В-52 и время их восстановления и объемы ремонта известны.
Давно рассекречены американские документы, предназначавшиеся прежде всего для личного состава ВВС США.
Рассекречены и реестры потерь всех самолетов.
3. По сравнению с объемами рассекреченной американцами информации, у въетнамцев если один процент от американского наберется и то хорошо.

4. Мне удалось пообщаться с некоторыми историками освещающими в публичной и не публичной литературе исторические моменты войн в воздухе и в частности во Вьетнаме. Это достаточно известные люди.
Задавал в процессе бесед всего порядка десяти вопросов касающихся боевого применения и учета потерь В ВВС США и авиации ФЛОТА.
Это фундаментальные вопросы, ответы на  которые, должен знать( точнее обязан) историк специализирующийся на теме применения авиации во Вьетнаме.
И практически с кем беседовал, не ответили на эти вопросы.

----------


## Nazar

> 1.Не боевая потеря-это потеря не связанная с выполнением боевого задания.
> Облеты техники. тренировочные полеты, восстановление навыков после отпуска и т.д.


Я знаю что такое не боевая потеря, мне интересно как это учитывалось у американцев и у ПВОшников. Сбитый самолет, вернувшийся на аэродром и списанный по негодности, шел как боевая потеря?
Машины уничтоженные при посадке самолета, возвращающегося с БВ, шли как боевые потери?




> 2.Подробные обстоятельства всех потерь Б-52, а так же обстоятельства повреждения  самолетов В-52 и время их восстановления и объемы ремонта известны.
> Давно рассекречены американские документы, предназначавшиеся прежде всего для личного состава ВВС США.
> Рассекречены и реестры потерь всех самолетов.


Вы знаете что в нашей ДСПшной литературе, предназначенной исключительно для л/с и касающейся происшествий ( аварий и катастроф ) в ВВС и МА, присутствуют далеко не все катастрофы, Вы исключаете аналогичную ситуацию в ВВС США, касающуюся их потерь во Вьетнаме?
Откуда такая вера "неопровержимым" источникам?




> 3. По сравнению с объемами рассекреченной американцами информации, у въетнамцев если один процент от американского наберется и то хорошо.


Достаточное кол-во "рассекреченной" информации, валяется в виде обломков по всему Вьетнаму, включая В-52.

----------


## Вован22

*Nazar;
Я знаю что такое не боевая потеря, мне интересно как это учитывалось у американцев и у ПВОшников. Сбитый самолет, вернувшийся на аэродром и списанный по негодности, шел как боевая потеря?*
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______

*Сбитый самолет, на аэродром вернуться не может.*

*Nazar;*
*Машины уничтоженные при посадке самолета, возвращающегося с БВ, шли как боевые потери?*
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________

*Да.* 

*Nazar;*
*Вы знаете что в нашей ДСПшной литературе, предназначенной исключительно для л/с и касающейся происшествий ( аварий и катастроф ) в ВВС и МА, присутствуют далеко не все катастрофы, Вы исключаете аналогичную ситуацию в ВВС США, касающуюся их потерь во Вьетнаме?*

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________

*1.Вы не совсем точны.
Не  ДСП а с более высоким грифом.
В ВВС-ких Информационных сборниках показывались все катастрофы и аварии авиации ВС СССР(РФ). Выпускался такой сборник раз в квартал.*

*Nazar;*
*Откуда такая вера "неопровержимым" источникам?*
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________

*Если Вы готовы вести дискуссию на уровне аргументов и фактов это одно.

А обсуждать чувство веры это уже из области демагогии.
*

----------


## Nazar

> *Сбитый самолет, на аэродром вернуться не может.*


Хорошо, поврежденный, но Вы прекрасно поняли что я имел в виду.




> *Да.*


Спасибо, принял.




> *1.Вы не совсем точны.
> Не  ДСП а с более высоким грифом.
> В ВВС-ких Информационных сборниках показывались все катастрофы и аварии авиации ВС СССР(РФ). Выпускался такой сборник раз в квартал.*


Да нет, я говорю именно про ДСП.
 




> Если Вы готовы вести дискуссию на уровне аргументов и фактов это одно.
> 
> А обсуждать чувство веры это уже из области демагогии.


Я очень часто слышу этот весомый довод, касающийся "неопровержимых" данных одной стороны, позиции веры и так далее. Вот только Вы уверены в полном раскрытии данных по потерям и в невозможность их частичного сокрытия, ровно так-же, как я уверен в обратном.
Американцы десять лет назад вопили, что ни одного Абрамса в Ираке не потеряли в ходе БД, однако видео с их подрывами всплывали регулярно.

----------


## Гость

> Американцы десять лет назад вопили, что ни одного Абрамса в Ираке не потеряли в ходе БД, однако видео с их подрывами всплывали регулярно.


Ссылочку можно, на эти "американские вопли"? А то, сдается мне, фантазируете Вы... В AARe 3-й ПД, в частности, имеются данные об потерянных в марте-апреле 2003-го машинах. Опубликован сей AAR еще до конца того же года. А "видео с их подрывами", замечу, пошли несколько позже...

P.S. Поправка - см. *Abrams Tank Systems: Lessons Learned Operation Iraqi Freedom 2003 U.S. ARMY TACOM June 2003* Есть, в частности, здесь: Reports

----------


## Nazar

> Ссылочку можно, на эти "американские вопли"?


Ссылочки у меня нет, десять лет прошло, но есть хороший знакомый, проживавший в то время в штатах и рассказывавший, как это освещалось на национальных каналах.
Вроде как официальный список потерь начального периода тоже имеется, но насколько мне известно, он появился и был озвучен несколько позже, в 2004м году.
1 300001 21-Mar M1A1 MBT US Iraq Military City Friendly fire (Hellfire missile)
2 300002 24-Mar M1A1 MBT 3rd Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division (Mechanized) US Al Faysaliyph Military City Fall to Euphrates
3 300003 24-Mar M1A1 MBT 3rd Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division (Mechanized) US Iraq Military City RPG attack
4 300004 24-Mar M1A1 MBT 3rd Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division (Mechanized) US Iraq Military City RPG attack
5 300005 24-Mar Bradley 3rd Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division (Mechanized) US Iraq Military City RPG attack
6 300006 25-Mar Challenger 2 Queen's Royal Lancers UK Iraq MoD Friendly fire (Challenger 2 shell)
7 300007 26-Mar Bradley US Iraq Dallas News Accident
8 300008 27-Mar M1A1 MBT 1st Tank Battalion, 1st Marine Division, Marine Corps Air-Ground Combat Ce US An Nasiriyah Defenselink Fall to Euphrates
9 300009 27-Mar Paladin US Najaf AP Self-explosion
10 300010 28-Mar Scimitar UK Basrah BBC Friendly fire (A-10 attack)
11 300011 28-Mar Scimitar UK Basrah BBC Friendly fire (A-10 attack)
12 300012 2-Apr Bradley US Baghdad Friendly fire
13 300013 3-Apr M1A1 MBT US Baghdad SkyNews
14 300016 5-Apr Bradley US Karbala usnews RPG attack
15 300014 5-Apr M1A1 MBT US Baghdad Military City RPG attack
16 300015 1-May M1A1 MBT 2nd Squadron, 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment, Fort Carson, Colo. US Al Habbaniyah defenselink Fall to Euphrates

----------


## Гость

То есть, источник сведений об "американских воплях" - ОБС, по сути. А официальные данные, как видим, вполне себе есть. Так какие претензии? Что потери исчерпывающим образом не освещались в реалтайме?

----------


## Nazar

> То есть, источник сведений об "американских воплях" - ОБС, по сути. А официальные данные, как видим, вполне себе есть. Так какие претензии? Что потери исчерпывающим образом не освещались в реалтайме?


Да у меня вообще по жизни ни к кому претензий нет, разве только к самому себе.
Я просто говорю о том, что американская пропаганда, ничем не отличается от любой другой ( за некоторыми исключениями ) и сокрытие своих потерь, или не полное их освещение, есть нормальная практика.

----------


## Transit

> Ссылочку можно, на эти "американские вопли"? А то, сдается мне, фантазируете Вы...


Как вы отнесетесь, например, к такой статье?

----------


## Гость

> Как вы отнесетесь, например, к такой статье?


Я бы сказал - в пределах нормы. Для статьи по "самым горячим следам" (18.04.2003 как никак) не так уж плохо. Потери танков не отрицаются, мимоходом развенчан миф (самими же американцами ранее запущенный) о Корнетах. Минус танки МП (информация из армейских источников об армейских же танках), минус дружеский огонь, плюс небольшая "ловкость рук", возможно... Большого криминала не усматриваю.

----------


## Вован22

Nazar
"Я очень часто слышу этот весомый довод, касающийся "неопровержимых" данных одной стороны, позиции веры и так далее. Вот только Вы уверены в полном раскрытии данных по потерям и в невозможность их частичного сокрытия, ровно так-же, как я уверен в обратном"
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________________________

Моя уверенность основывается на изучении большого массива документов предназначенных для внутреннего пользования причем грифованных.
И в настоящее время рассекреченных. Кроме того как ВВС США так и их Пентагона( финансового управления).
И они очень хорошо стыкуются между собой.
Кроме того личный опыт.

----------


## Nazar

> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________________________
> 
> Моя уверенность основывается на изучении большого массива документов предназначенных для внутреннего пользования причем грифованных.
> И в настоящее время рассекреченных. Кроме того как ВВС США так и их Пентагона( финансового управления).
> И они очень хорошо стыкуются между собой.


Откройте данные по количеству сбитых В-52, за второй Лейндбейкер и как Вы их коррелируете с данными советских советников и военных специалистов, находящихся тогда во Вьетнаме?




> Кроме того личный опыт.


Без всякой иронии, честно. Даже боюсь спросить какой,..опыт?

----------


## Вован22

1. Наши советники при предоставлении данных, всегда добавляли, что это данные вьетнамского командования.
2. При ведении боевых действий всегда существует коэффициент завышения потерь противника. Чем сложнее обстановка в воздухе тем выше этот коэффициент.
3. НА настоящий момент, судьба каждого В-52 установлена( в том числе  благодаря  изучению индивидуальных карт самолетов), опрошена масса свидетелей, участников тех налетов, обслуживающего персонала, тех кто планировал и организовывал эти налеты.
Рассекречены горы документов. Каждый налет известен в деталях.
ПОэтому сомневаться в достоверности представленных американцами  реальных потерь В-52, не приходится.
4. Я слишком много времени нахожусь в системе отвечающей в том числе за учет потерь и их анализ.
  И могу компетентно заявить что скрыть невозможно и никому в голову не приходит заниматься подобными вещами.
КАК У НАС ТАК И У НИХ.

----------


## 13th

Для вьетнамцев было бы нетрудно доказать сокрытие американцами потерь, хотя бы на примере B-52. Как известно, еще до Linebacker II вьетнамцы заявили о сбитии более чем двадцати B-52, американцы же признали потерю одного. Если вьетнамские данные верны, обязательно были датированные фотографии обломков и пленные летчики (не может быть, чтобы все до единого самолеты упали за пределами ДРВ и чтобы из ста с лишним членов экипажей ни один не попал в плен). Вопрос на миллион - у кого-нибудь есть соответствующие вьетнамские данные?

----------


## Nazar

все сбитые советскими ракетчиками и вьетнамскими летчиками американцы падали на территорию  CВ, или ЮВ?

----------


## 13th

> все сбитые советскими ракетчиками и вьетнамскими летчиками американцы падали на территорию  CВ, или ЮВ?


Не все. Значительная часть. Например во время Linebacker II из 25 "Стратофортрессов", засчитанных защитникам Ханоя, большинство разбилось на месте (по вьетнамским данным). 

Я сейчас посмотрел официальную историю ВНА. Там сказано, что декабря 1972 года ПВО ДРВ не уничтожила "на месте" ни одного B-52. Очевидно, из этого можно заключить, что никаких материальных доказательств уничтожения двух десятков B-52 до декабря 1972 года у вьетнамцев нет. Здесь возникает вопрос о том, каким образом в ПВО ДРВ было принято подтверждать уничтожение вражеских самолетов, и на чем базируются заявления об уничтожении двух десятков B-52 до декабря 1972.

----------


## balu109

блин, такое ощущение, будто речь не о громадном восьмидвигательном самолете, а о творчестве модельного кружка из Дома Пионеров, затерявшегося где-то в джунглях. пять туда, пять сюда - так легко стороны оперировали потерями/сбитыми!

----------


## balu109

у вьетнамских МиГ21 того периода  кабина была серая с черной доской? или уже изумрудная?

----------


## balu109

друзья, напомните или подскажите.
на вьетнамских миг21 доски приборов были черные или уже бирюзовые? кокпит серый? если речь о 1972г.

----------


## Гость

Может, кто в курсе?

Советско-вьетнамские данные по сбитым над ДРВ американским самолетам - 4181 штука. Американские цифры потерь над ДРВ тоже в общем известны ~1000-1200 штук примерно (пишу по памяти). Но американцы и по другим районам ЮВА дают данные, а вот с вьетнамской стороны мне такого не встречалось.

Публиковались ли цифры вьетнамских "клеймов" по сбитым над Лаосом, Камбоджей и Южным Вьетнамом самолетам США?

----------


## 13th

> Публиковались ли цифры вьетнамских "клеймов" по сбитым над Лаосом, Камбоджей и Южным Вьетнамом самолетам США?


Разумеется. У Патет Лао была своя собственная статистика. У "южновьетнамских патриотов" - своя, и (разумеется) не только по самолетам. Мне сейчас недосуг искать их коммюнике с итоговой статистикой до января 1973, но достаточно сказать, к осени 72-го они претендовали на уничтожение в воздухе и на земле примерно 30 000 (прописью: тридцати тысяч) самолетов и вертолетов противника.

----------


## Гость

Спасибо... Да, люди ложной скромностью не страдали :-) Но, все же, это военные (и, по горячим следам, послевоенные) реляции... А вот что там сейчас пишут (да не в агитках)?

P.S. А в принципе, прояснить хотелось бы следующее - указанные клеймы "над ДРВ" - это *только* над ДРВ, и прочие районы тут точно не учтены?

----------


## 13th

> P.S. А в принципе, прояснить хотелось бы следующее - указанные клеймы "над ДРВ" - это *только* над ДРВ, и прочие районы тут точно не учтены?


4181 - это официальное число сбитых над ДРВ, с учетом упавших за пределами территории страны. Как я понимаю, сюда входят и беспилотники, и вертолеты. Неясно следующее: учтены ли здесь потери южновьетнамской авиации (очень небольшие, но все-таки) и заявки китайских зенитчиков и северокорейских летчиков?

----------


## Вован22

С января 1962 по июнь 1973г в ЮВА( Включая Северный Вьетнам+Южный Вьетнам+Комбоджи+Лаос)
Боевые потери( ВВС США+Авиация флота+Авиация морской пехоты)=*2317 самолетов*

----------


## Nazar

> С января 1962 по июнь 1973г в ЮВА( Включая Северный Вьетнам+Южный Вьетнам+Комбоджи+Лаос)
> Боевые потери( ВВС США+Авиация флота+Авиация морской пехоты)=*2317 самолетов*


Эта цифра дана только для самолетов, или для всех ЛА? Есть-ли официальная статистика по вертушкам, беспилотникам и самолетам не US? Я тоже понимаю что цифра 4181 это сумма всех сбитых ЛА.

----------


## Sr10

> Эта цифра дана только для самолетов, или для всех ЛА?


Ну там-же курсивом - *самолетов*. По армейской авиации за все 11 лет емнип 3500 вертолетов упали или совершили вынужденные посадки по причине огневого воздействия. Это из примерно 30 000 получивших повреждения от оного. 
Что-же касается въетнамских данных с точностью до одного самолета (418*1*), да еще учитывающие упавшие за пределами ДРВ - откуда такая математика? Скажем, по самолету выпущена ЗУР, подрыв в расчетное время, отписка по засветке - пишут сбит. А возможно успешно уклонился. А если поврежден и упал не на ДРВ а в Камбодже-Лаосе-Таиланде... как доказать что это тот самолет по которому ушла ЗУР ? Не вижу возможности, честно. Ну если только въеты готовы представить заводские бирки на все 4181 шт.
С такой точностью могут знать только янки. Вылетел - не вернулся, все данные по самолету и экипажу есть. По какой причине не вернулся - уже сложнее сказать. Но точное количество в отчетах фигурирует, а уж как они его в открытых источниках представят - это другой вопрос.  И кстати, при оной точности нетрудно расписать все 2317 по типам. Иначе все это пустое.

----------


## Гость

Ну так 4181 - это клеймы вьетнамцев "над ДРВ", и не более того. Реальные американские потери над ДРВ раза этак в четыре поменьше.

А вот "гросс" по американцам:

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

Все же 8588 ЛА! Это пожалуй второй результат после 2 мировой, остальные конфликты и близко не  стояли!

----------


## OKA

" Во Вьетнаме обнаружены останки советского лётчика, числившегося пропавшим без вести с 1971 года. Вчера, 30 сентября, информационное агентство ТАСС сообщило о том, что поисковой экспедиции удалось обнаружить место падения самолёта МиГ-21У в горном районе Тамдао в 80 км от Ханоя.

«Обнаружены останки двух пилотов самолёта МиГ-21У. Установлено, что они принадлежат вьетнамскому и русскому лётчикам», — сообщил руководитель канцелярии штаба военного командования провинции Тхайнгуен Динь Дык Чонг.


​Юрий Николаевич Поярков. Фото из семейного архива

Юрий Николаевич Поярков родился в 1933 году и проходил службу в качестве пилота-инструктора истребительного авиационного полка Вьетнамской народной армии (ВНА). 30 апреля 1971 года экипаж в составе капитана Пояркова и вьетнамского лётчика Конг Фыонг Тхао выполнял учебный полёт на советском учебно-тренировочном истребителе МиГ-21У. В ходе полёта связь с самолётом оборвалась, и он пропал с экранов радаров.

Считалось, что истребитель мог упасть в джунглях, но ни сам самолёт, ни тела находившихся в нём пилотов найдены не были, поэтому Юрий Поярков и Конг Фыонг Тхао числились пропавшими без вести. В 2017 году поиски лётчиков начала группа местных энтузиастов после того, как к ним обратилась Анна Червенко — внучка пропавшего советского офицера. Летом текущего года поисковики нашли фрагмент разбившегося самолёта, после чего к поисковым операциям в горах Тамдао подключились ВВС ВНА совместно с военным командованием провинции Тхайнгуен. В ходе последней экспедиции были обнаружены останки лётчиков. Сообщается, что они сохранились в удовлетворительном состоянии, что позволит провести анализ ДНК и их окончательную идентификацию. "

https://warspot.ru/13060-sovetskiy-p...t-posle-gibeli

----------

